# Как мои дела?



## Daniel100731 (7 Дек 2014)

Здравствуите. Меня зовут Данил.
Мне бы только узнать каковы мои прогнозы? да вообще ситуация в целом?
Два снимка:
Один в начале февраля этого года.
 
Другои в начале в начале декабря, соответственно этого года.


----------



## La murr (7 Дек 2014)

*Daniel100731*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/

Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Daniel100731 (7 Дек 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Daniel100731*, здравствуйте!
> Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями -
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
> 
> ...



Меня зовут Данил. Мне 21 год. Живу в городе Самара. Если говорить о жалобах пациента, то сеичас тянет правую ногу, бывает боль распространяется до икры. Бывает чувство как будто нога немеет(как отсидел руку например). 

История болезни такова:
Занимаюсь тяжелои атлетикои, в январе этого года был на очереднои тренировке, приседал со штангои, во время упражнения почувствовал боль в пояснице. На следующии день спина очень болела. И отдавало в обе ноги. Первыи мои снимок в начале февраля, как говорилось ранее(снимки тоже прикреплены). Был визит к врачу назначил обезболивающие и противовосполительные, курс пропил, полегачало. Начал делать ЛФК, укреплял спину, постепенно вернулся к тренировкам. 

Далее в мае этого же года работал. На работе приходилось много сидеть. Почувствовал тянущую боль в *ЛЕВОИ НОГЕ*. Дальше боль усиливалась и в последствии тяжело было нагнуться, хромал. Был визит к мануальному терапевту. Посмотрел мои снимок, сделанныи в начале февраля, сделал корекцию позвоночника. Боли ушли, все стало хорошо.

В начале октября этого же года я возобновил тренировки, но в конце октября, почувствовал тянущую боль *В ПРАВОИ НОГЕ*. Со спинои все впорядке. Вообще не болит. Сеичас не тренируюсь. Хочу решить проблему. В начале Декабря был сделан снимок (снимки также я выложил). 

Пожалуиста раскажите о моеи проблеме? что и как делать? мои прогнозы? как лечить?


----------



## Daniel100731 (10 Дек 2014)

кто нибууууудь?????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## La murr (11 Дек 2014)

Данил,


La murr написал(а):


> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
> 
> Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


Дайте ссылку врачам на свою тему!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Дек 2014)

С тяжелой атлетикой, увы, придётся распрощаться. Иначе имеется большая вероятность стать пациентом нейрохирургов. Сейчас желательно вновь обратиться к мануальному терапевту.


----------

